# Black screen half way down page on iPhone



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just started doing this tonight. I scroll down any page on the forum and it just turns black and I cnt see or do anything. All other sites are fine so guess it a TT forum thing.

I only go on on my iPhone so don't know of its doing it with anything else :?

Another problem with the forum :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Also when I zoom in it blacks the screen out.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only just seen your PM and worked out where your thread was. As you can imagine we've had our hands full and my inbox is teetering at 100% constantly.

We've not heard this reported by anyone else. I'll ask someone with an iphone but I know at least three committee members who use one constantly to access the forum and have not reported anything.

Are you loading up http://www.ttforum.co.uk and not http://www.********.co.uk (with the hyphen that is now removed) or any other .com or old URL? Also have you deleted the cookies etc as explained in the other support threads?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nem has replied and said he's not seen black pages on his iPhone.

It sounds to me like a processor load or memory issue. Perhaps the forum or what you are trying to do with it is going over some setting or limitation on your phone. Try another content heavy forum and see if you get the same issue. If you do, I'd suspect something is hogging the memory or processor. Have you made any changes including installations or updates to your phone recently?


----------

